# Higher Studies In Germany



## Anirudha (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello friends,

Presently i am working in a software Company.
Basically am having an Engineering Degree in Industrial and Production.(2012 Passed out).Now am planning to do M.S in Germany(Mechanical Stream).
Can anyone throw light on prospectus after completing M.S.
Am in dilemma whether to continue in job or study further.Your inputs will be very helpful 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ines2013 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Higher Studies in Germany*

Hi Anirudha,
why not do both - work and study I've found that there are a few (state-operated) universities around Germany that offer distant study courses for very little money. E.g. for Mechanical Engineering the Technical University Dresden offers a distant study course where most material can be downloaded, one only needs to be on campus during the exams at the end of each semester. - Only drawback - you may need to know some German.

For your prospects with an M.S.: with an M.S. you might find it easier to enter higher positions within a company (e.g. on the management level), though in Germany job experience - esp. in a software company environment - is more important. Usually one can say that salary rises after after two years and five years of experience and then again with doing project management and management level jobs. 

Job opportunities in the software and engineering area are still very good - just do some research in Monster, Stepstone & co. You may also find it useful to create a job profile with Xing, Linkedin, smaller jobsites for engineers etc. - let the headhunters find you

Best,
Ines


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

check this link to see all the Master programs offered in English.

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/studienangebote/international-programs/de/

Good luck
Sweet Ginger


----------

